# 5 best strategy games ever



## sanjay_111 (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright, I am deciding which one to buy after Civ IV and you guys can help and also post your opinion which all of us like.

Which are the 5 best strategy games ever ? Here is my list:

Starcraft (certainly the best) !
Civ IV
Homeworld
Rise of Nations
Warcraft III

Go guys. Post your lists !!!


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

son dont get civ 4 its horibly boring
i reccommend u get company of heroes its just awesome man company of heroes is really fun to play and its online play rocks as well.
also get command and conquer 3. its one of the best rts available next to company of heroes​


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 15, 2007)

according to me........
commandos: men of courage
warcraft III
age of empires
age of mythology
empire earth


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> son dont get civ 4 its horibly boring
> i reccommend u get company of heroes its just awesome man company of heroes is really fun to play and its online play rocks as well.​
> also get command and conquer 3. its one of the best rts available next to company of heroes​


First off, you are calling me son !! I have seen your other posts (including on threads started by me). I am old enough to be your dad !

If you found Civ IV boring, then, shall we say, we probably have drastically different tastes ! But then again, we both like games like "The Longest Journey" and from whatever I hear of "Company of Heroes", I am sure to like it.

Chances are - you will like Civ IV if play it properly. Want to play with me sometime - send me an e-mail on sanjay_111@hotmail.com. Since we both are in Cal, I can show what an immensely enjoyable game Civ IV is.

cheers


----------



## Who (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey sanjay i agree with you CIV 4 is the best game stratgy game out there, i mean not ever game recives 9.4 from gamespot  

by the way you should go & buy C&C 3 , its single player campaing is really long & enjoyable , while many people say company of heroes is better than C&C 3 , i kinda disagree because its campaing is kinda short (14 missions) & multiplayers lags badly even on a 512 k connection , not to say relic multiplayer servers suck.... but if you still want to try company of heroes first, i would be happy to tell you some good mods to enchnce the game life.

 also you should try supreme commander , it also a good game but do try the games i mentioned above before trying this game;

 Have a nice day.


----------



## dreamseller (Sep 15, 2007)

My List:

1)Civilization 3 (Best)
2)Commandoes Series
3)Age Of Empires II
4)Age Of Mythology
5)Rise Of Nations


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey guys I don't see games like Command and conquer:generals and Zero hour.They are some of the best RTS game I ever played.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2007)

Commandos: BEL
Commandos: BCD 
Commandos II: Men of courage
Commandos III: Destination Berlin.

Thats all


----------



## planetcall (Sep 15, 2007)

C&C3:Tiberium wars is something i am looking forward to. In Forum mall (Bangalore) it costs about 999/-.
Among others, I would say that Age of Empires:The Conquerors Expansion is the best game I have ever played for the longest period of time......4 years so far, and still not bored out of it.
Regarding Civ4, I wonder how guys play it. I agree I didnt go with the documents as there is so much to read first than play  I agree the concept is very good but again turn based game makes it kinda wait and think sort of game. No doubt many rate it very high.


----------



## casanova (Sep 15, 2007)

My List

1. Rise of Nations
2. Age of Empires II / Age of Mythology
3. Caeser III
4. Warcraft III Reign of Chaos
5. Empire Earth


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 15, 2007)

Strategy as in business strategy???? The go for railroad tycoon II platinum edition.  It rocks. My favorite game.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like C&C 3 and Company of Heroes are getting the best reviews. There is another one that I have seen - just launched about a week back - "World in Conflict". It seems kind of different. There is no resource gathering and building. You just get some units and complete the mission with them. The scenrio is modern times.. Have half a mind to download demo and try it out if my computer can play it. Some of you might want to do the same.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 15, 2007)

^^^in that case ground control is good too, what do you think? I guess a few of its versions are free now


----------



## max_demon (Sep 16, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> My List
> 
> 1. Rise of Nations alll
> 2. Age of Empires II



i agree


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

Any list is incomplete without AOE2


----------



## vikassethi (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Jagged Alliance 2
2. Rail Road Tycoon 2
3. Company of Heroes
4. C&C Red Alert 1
5. C&C Red Alert 2


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

command and conquer 3 and company of heroes is a must have


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am amazed none of you named Starcraft. Has anyone played this old game ?! If not, rest assured, if you ever liked any RTS, you will love it !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2007)

StarCraft is legendary but many haven't played it I guess. Its far too old now to remember


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

For mutiplayer - starcraft
For single player - warcraft 3, age of mythology and C&C series in descending order of addiction.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 16, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Commandos: BEL
> Commandos: BCD
> Commandos II: Men of courage (best )
> Commandos III: Destination Berlin.
> ...


yeah  Commandos rullzzzzz


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2007)

Age of Mythology and Titans Ex
Age of Empires III
Warcraft III


----------



## Stalker (Sep 18, 2007)

Starcraft
Warcraft 3 & Expansion
AOE 2
Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines 
Commandos: Destination Berlin


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good to see some folks mentioning Starcraft. Truly legendary. In terms of unit distinction and creating different races, no game has ever matched it.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2007)

Rome Total War Series....


----------



## bikdel (Sep 18, 2007)

for me its 

Red Alert 2
AOE 2
Commandoes: BEL

how's warcraft?.... quite old isnt it?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Sep 19, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> for me its
> 
> Red Alert 2
> AOE 2
> ...


 
Both Warcraft and Starcraft are:

a. old
b. developed by the same company (blizzard)
c. have similar gameplay
d. most important - amongst the best strategy games ever created !

For any strategy games lover, these are must plays. You could not do better than to get Starcraft and Starcraft: Brood War. Graphics are, of course, no match for today's games but I swear the gameplay and the unit / race distinction are not matched by any game even today !


----------



## cross (Oct 15, 2007)

Age of Mythology
Age of Empires III
Stronghold Crusader
Rise of Nations


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 17, 2007)

AOE II: The conqueror's expansion
Civ IV
Company of Heroes
Rome: Total War
Command and Conquer 3: Tiberian Wars


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good to see a Civ IV fan. What level did u reach ? I am struggling a little at Monarch but I think I will be able to win after a couple of tries.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 18, 2007)

According to me:-

*
1. Age Of Mythology
2. Age Of Mythology - The Titans
3. Age Of Empire III
4. Civilization IV
5. Rome Total War
*


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 18, 2007)

Good ! Another Civ IV fan !!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Rise of Nations +/- Throne & Patriots expansion
2. Age of Empires 2 + Conquerors expansion
3. MechCommander/Mech Warrior series
4. Age of Mythology +/- Titan's Expansion
5. Warcraft III

Civs & Empire Earth are too slow for my taste


----------



## AquaWolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Command & Conquer: Red Alert
Settlers 2: Gold Edition
Starcraft
Age of Empires 2
Civilisation: Alpha Centauri

Im stuck in the past!


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 18, 2007)

Aqua, nothing wrong with the past. I too look for old classics and try to get and play them.


----------



## rajasekharan (Oct 29, 2007)

1. C&C red alert 2, Yuri's revenge.
2.AOE 1,2 (man i still love age of kings... )
3. Starcraft and expansion, Diablo 1, 2, LOD.
4.Civ 4.
5.Commandos (All except the FPS one).

thats it , well i have not played diablo (hell fire , expansion pack) 
stopped playing AOE series after playing AOE 3 , it was disappointing to me.
C&C series is rising after a disappointing series of Generals, and ground zero???(expansion), well , i like the ingame video theme of C&C thats what the game is all about..., it really makes you play it.
diablo , well what more can i say about it , it will make you alone in the society ..., well at least it made me so. i played many months and still playing it though...

commandos , aaaahhh initially it was a pain in the ***, but thats what that makes it interesting...a must play game.


----------



## too_techy (Oct 31, 2007)

1.Age of Empires II
2.Rome Total War
3.Rise of nations
4.Agw of mythology
5.Civ III

Nice to know that there are several CIV fans around here, its a slow but addictive game. Eventhough Civ IV appears to be better than civ III,  Personally I found it  pretty hard to play  ,so its not on my list.


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 31, 2007)

I have played only three strategy games, all multiplayer though, very rarely I play strategy games single player .

1. AOE 2 The Conquerors Expansion
2. DOTA ( Warcraft III Frozen Throne)
3. Rise Of Nations

And I must admit the fact that these games are far more interesting, enjoying and addictive in multiplayer mode rather than single player.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2007)

AOE 1,2
Commandos

played only these till date . and liked them very much.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 1, 2007)

too_techy said:
			
		

> Eventhough Civ IV appears to be better than civ III, Personally I found it pretty hard to play  ,so its not on my list.


Civ IV is a little hard and takes a little getting used to but once you figure out some of the finer points, trust me it is immensely enjoyable and by far the deepest strategy game ever. Deepest as in you can go on learning and improving your game and there are virtually infinite different ways of playing it as against the more linear gameplay of many other strat games.

YOU MUST PLAY IT MORE AND MASTER IT if you liked Civ III


----------



## too_techy (Nov 1, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Civ IV is a little hard and takes a little getting used to but once you figure out some of the finer points, trust me it is immensely enjoyable and by far the deepest strategy game ever. Deepest as in you can go on learning and improving your game and there are virtually infinite different ways of playing it as against the more linear gameplay of many other strat games.
> 
> YOU MUST PLAY IT MORE AND MASTER IT if you liked Civ III



Yes, from what I have played I see that Civ IV is far more complex, its good to see spearmen don't kill tanks anymore  . But I never managed to get past the "monarch" level in civ IV. The biggest problem is that what used to be a good stratergy in civ III usually ends up as a bad stratergy in civ IV. I am still trying to figure out what good for civ iv, lets see may be i will manage to get better.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 1, 2007)

You played at Monarch level ? That I thought is damn good.

I am playing at monarch and really struggling ! I never played Civ III though, I started Civ gaming with IV only.

I have seen other players at Civfanatics, I think monarch level is damn good. Most of them are noble or below.

Will you play Civ IV MP with me ? I am sure you will beat me though.

PS: Sometimes macemen kill tanks in Civ IV ! So that problem is not fully removed !


----------



## too_techy (Nov 1, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> PS: Sometimes macemen kill tanks in Civ IV ! So that problem is not fully removed !




Its always annoying when something like that happens, but it has been a constant problem with Civ games and people have got used to it.

btw I am struggling at monarch too, I managed to win only once after playing it atleast a dozen time. Civ games have a huge learning curve, so after playing it few dozen more times in 'monarch' setting it may became easier.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 2, 2007)

But u know, what is wrong with macemen killing tanks, come to think of it. Imagine a tank that is badly damaged and cannot fire any more and the men in it are injured to. If a couple of macemen attack them, they will get killed and the tank is useless anyway !

Anyway, good to see a number of Civ IV fans here. In my view, it is the best PC game ever created.


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 2, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> YOU MUST PLAY IT MORE AND MASTER IT if you liked Civ III




boy, it reminded me of the days when my teachers used to say " you got to study hard to get more marks..


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Age of Empires II
2. Rise of Nations
3. Command n Conquer : Generals
4. Warcraft III
5. Age of Empires III


----------



## faraaz (Nov 3, 2007)

My opinion? Ranked in order of awesomeness:

1)Commandos Behind Enemy Lines
2) Warcraft III w/ Frozen Throne
3) Civilization 4
4) Starcraft
5) Commandos Men of Courage


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 3, 2007)

anujsaini said:
			
		

> 1. Age of Empires II
> 2. Rise of Nations
> 3. Command n Conquer : Generals
> 4. Warcraft III
> 5. Age of Empires III


 You seem to be an out and out RTS guy. Hope you have played Starcraft.



			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> boy, it reminded me of the days when my teachers used to say " you got to study hard to get more marks..


Good observation .. lolol..

Actually, I want all gamers to enjoy the best games to the hilt and so encourage everyone like this. So many times I have seen people not enjoying great games simply because they did not fully understand how to play it.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the Commandos series is the best of all the strategy games ever released!!! one strategy game that i must say is also very good is Still Life.... the story line of the game is awesome!!!!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

For My money

1. AoE II Expansion
2. Starcraft
3. Warcraft Frozen Throne
4. Commandos
5. AoE III


----------



## tejawi (Apr 30, 2008)

In my opinion disciples 2 is the best strategy game ever


----------

